# Recomendación para amplificador que funcione con fuente de PC



## Ferny (Sep 19, 2008)

Hola a todos

Quiero hacerme un amplificador de al menos 20W (si puede llegar a 50W mejor) pero tiene que funcionar con 0 y +12V ya que usaré una fuente de PC de 450W para alimentarlo (la fuente sólo alimentará el amplificador). ¿Me podéis recomendar alguna referencia en particular que hayáis probado?

Un saludo


----------



## neutron (Sep 19, 2008)

yo estoy usando el tda7377, es bastante bueno .. la relacion calidad de sonido /precio esta bastante bien, me salio 4 u$S aproximadamente y tiene una potencia de 2x30w a 4ohm.. estereo obviamente..
y se alimenta con 12V , sin fuente partida.. muy simple..

sino tambien tenes el tda7560 que es de mas potencia, es de 4x45w a 4ohm


espero haberte ayudado

suerte.


----------



## Ferny (Sep 19, 2008)

Genial, es lo que buscaba


----------



## Ferny (Sep 27, 2008)

Hola de nuevo

Me he recorrido varias tiendas de Madrid y en ninguna tienen el TDA7377, en una me han dicho que está obsoleto y no lo traen ya... ¿Sabéis de algún sustituto u otra referencia de características similares?

Un saludo


----------



## RECORDTOTAL (Sep 27, 2008)

TDA7394


----------



## Ferny (Oct 11, 2008)

Hola de nuevo

Al final encontré casi de casualidad el TDA7377, y me decidí a armar el circuito que había publicado en otro hilo del foro... Todo ha ido bien y de potencia anda más que sobrado  Dejé algunas fotos aquí: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

¡Un saludo!


----------

